# Should we go for ICSI?



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Have also posted this on the ICSI thread, but you Goldies have been so helpful in the past and as both me and dh come into that bracket now - thought I'd just see if you could give me any pointers.

We have just been through our first cycle of IVF, which was unsuccessful.  I am now forty, dh forty one.  We managed to get 8 eggs on our first cycle, but only 3 fertilised and were grade B.

Just seen Con for post tx chat and he has said that we should consider ICSI next time, as he was disappointed that only 3 eggs fertalised and none were grade A or A/B.  My dh has an excellent sperm count - our only known problem is that I have one blocked and one narrowed tube (plus the age factor is now coming in to play), but everything I have read, so far re ICSI has suggested it is the best treatment when the mans sperm is poor.  We don't have this problem and as we have to pay, to go for an ICSI cycle is about a thousand pounds more than just straight IVF, so we need to be sure that it would be worthwhile for us (we know there are no guarantees) before paying the extra money.

Can anyone advise if they have (or know someone who has) had this treatment for our type of issues and if they think we should go for ICSI instead of IVF?

Any advice very gratefully recieved, as the more I read the more confused I am.  We will find the extra money if we have to, but just want to make sure it would increase our chances.

Thanks in advance.

Love and Luck.

Brenda x


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Brenda

We had ICSI although my DH has good sperm.  Even though they are OK they can't get through some eggs and ICSI takes this bit out of the equation.


I always got a good crop but on IVF #2 we had zero fertilisation for no reason - eggs looked OK, sperm swum OK but for some reason could not fertilise them.  We were advised to go for ICSI to get round this. I was confused because on our first go a few months before we had a good number of eggs and a good fertilisation rate.

HTH

Dawn x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Brenda,
I had low fertilisation rate on last tx, but this, I have just discovered was probably because my egg quality was poor, but as your con has said your eggs looked ok, it could be that the "shell" was a little hard for the sperm to penetrate, which I believe can happen, especially in older women. I would definitely go for ICSI next time, it could save heartache and disappointment. You spend so much on tx anyway, another 1000 for potential extra embryos is well worth it. 

Good luck x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for advice - it really does help.

We are still mulling it over.  Will not be doing anything for quite a few months yet anyway, so don't need to make a decision right away.

At least we still have hope and your replies have helped me feel supported and not alone - thanks for that.

Love and Luck

Brenda x


----------



## Spangley (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going for ICSI even though I'm using frozen sperm so it should be good quality - it's more because of the worry about older eggs and wanting to make sure that having gone through all the hassle of taking drugs and egg collection we get as many embies as poss. That's if I ever get as far as that of course  

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Brenda

We had to have ICSI and yes it costs more, the 1st time I fell pregnant and we had unfortunately 17 weeks early our beautiful son.  He only lived for 9 weeks but gave us loads of love in that time.  Since he died in May I have done one cycle, and although the sperm was good out of 8 eggs only 1 fertilised - it was a grade 1 really perfect/beautiful embryo my cons said,  but 5 didnt fertilise at all and they dont know why.  It didnt take this time, but we will be going again once we have saved up  .  It is more expensive but you do have a better chance.  I am 41 1/2 and I aint giving up yet!!!!!!!

Loads of luck

Wendy xxx


----------

